# Instructions for fitting half nuts to lathe and oiling half nuts



## onecut jimmy (Apr 29, 2013)

I uploaded a drawing Titled Instructions for fitting half nut to lathe ands Oiling half nuts fron South Bend Lathe Co. dated 1945


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Jimmy.  I put a copy of that in my reference folder as I'm sure it will come in handy.

-Ron


----------

